# Curry, anyone?



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

I like Italian food and French food, but if I'm going out for a meal I usually end up going to an Indian restaurant (in England they're always called Indian, although in reality are usually either Bangladeshi or Pakisani). Curried food is of course found in many parts of the world, not just the Indian subcontinent.

Eventually I decided to try cooking some at home - it's proved both easier and more successful than I had expected. I've found it's best to buy the spices and chillies at specialist shops - the supermarkets sell rather bland stuff in the whole. I'm fortunate to know a good Bengali shop.

I first sampled a fish biriani in the Gambia, and for this I use two or three green chillies, sliced (including the seeds), fried with three cardomom pods, a sliced onion and some garlic, then some turmeric, then adding basmati rice, water and dried fish - I don't know what these are, the Bengali shop sells them quite cheaply in plastic bags but they seem to be a large version of whitebait - but any white fish would do). It's a really simple and fast meal to cook.

The other curry dish I cook uses slices of chicken breast. Again I start with some sliced chillies, onion, cardomom and garlic, frying this in butter and adding sliced root garlic, turmeric, coriander powder, madras curry powder, a red spice simply called red tandoori powder, and cummin, then the chicken, then stirring in some sliced peppers (capsicum) and tomatoes, adding some tomato puree and then a generous helping of organic yogurt and finally some spinach and fresh coriander. The result varies each time according to the amount of spices I use, but when it's good, it's very good indeed (no false modesty there). It's always served with plain basmati rice (always rinse this well before cooking it), accompanied by either a robust red wine, or if it's a hot day, some bottled Kingfisher beer.

I also cook good onion bhajis as an accompaniment (just slices of onion fried in batter containing copious amounts of curry powder), and sometimes enjoy left-over rice the next day cooked with curried egg, kippers and cream as kedgeree.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Of course Curry, I make and eat various curry dishes regularly. My mother made curries for us when we were kids. And when I eat out I usually go to my Pakistani friend Nadim's restaurant. It's the only place in this small Swedish town where I can get proper British food! I'm being serious here. Curries to me are as much a part of my childhood home cooked meals as soda bread, bacon,cabbage & spuds, colcannon, and the Sunday roast. Fish & chips on the other hand was not something we ate at home.

Kedgeree I haven't eaten in years.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

My husband loves Curry. I've tried a number of recipes from my collection of cookbooks and the internet. He also likes Kedegree. I cook that mainly for brunch to lunch though. When I was a child a couple who spent most of their time stationed in England opened a Fish and Chip shop, and my parents took us there. I cook all over the spectrum. Last night we had french fried zucchini, black bean burgers, cantelope, and peanut butter cookies. (My black bean burgers and my home made peanut butter.) My kids had spent most of the day in the pool and were really hungry.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

If it's up to me to cook, usually we have curry, or pasta. Roast joints of meat of course in the winter, Yorkshire pudding and roast potatoes. I wish I could stop thinking about food, though ...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I like curry as well as kielbasa with extra garlic.

I prefer not to prepare them in my own house often however, because they are just too stinky.

If you don't detect the stink, it's too late.

You and the house just reek so much you no longer notice it!!


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

I know, I know, I must stink. People turn away gagging when they get to the end of the road.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I like curry as well as kielbasa with extra garlic.
> 
> I prefer not to prepare them in my own house often however, because they are just too stinky.
> 
> ...


We have something called an air purifier. It's an ultra violent blue light. It kills odors. We can also turn on a filter that filters the air, has an ionizer option, and of course the stove vent. You might look into those options for kitchen smells. The blue light really works in my opinion. One of our neighbors was a heavy smoker, and this took care of the odor. He no longers lives in the neighborhood (divorce, etc.)


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Curry love the stuff in all its varieties. I lived in a share house in Melbourne in 1980 with someone who had been in the HK for 10 years. He taught me the basics of mixing spices and I have a selection of 14 spices in the pantry not counting fresh coriander, chilies, garlic and ginger on hand. We eat Curry at lest twice a week three times if the boy isn't around. 

As for the aromatics of curry it makes me salivate.:icon_smile_big: Love the aroma of it.

Big tip when making a curry use red onions and caramelise them before you put the other spices into the mix. Makes the overall dish taste sweeter.

I also have 2 Indian cook books which have been a great source of inspiration and have found some great recipes on line. But seeing as its Friday its home made Pizza night in our abode.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Never cared much for curry while in the UK. However Guangdong style curried frog, my favourite. hmmmmm. yes. IMO 'Chinese' food in the UK is also...Meh.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

MikeDT said:


> Never cared much for curry while in the UK. However Guangdong style curried frog, my favourite. hmmmmm. yes. IMO 'Chinese' food in the UK is also...Meh.


Right - that's the last time I log on here immediately after eating breakfast. Generally speaking, when I've eaten something I never want to see it again.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Padme said:


> We have something called an air purifier. It's an ultra_* violent*_ blue light. It kills odors.
> 
> LOL!!!!  Not sure if you intended that or if it was a semantic mind-slip. Either way very funny.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Padme said:
> 
> 
> > We have something called an air purifier. It's an ultra_* violent*_ blue light. It kills odors.
> ...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Padme said:


> Earl of Ormonde said:
> 
> 
> > However, I do have kids around, so it could have been a fruedian slip.
> ...


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Much more into Thai and Malaysian curries.... I find them fresher and the flavour more subtle....


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

VictorRomeo said:


> Much more into Thai and Malaysian curries.... I find them fresher and the flavour more subtle....


I certainly like Thai food, but not Malay. Thai is probably even easier to cook at home than Indian, although I haven't tried yet. But my favourite Thai dishes all contain giant prawns, and I've been told - as a sufferer, on occasion, from gout - that I must avoid molluscs, crustaceans and all such seafood.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I made myself a delicious prawn madras this evening and some nan bread... yum yum!


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm curious to the spice mixtures you guys are using. I've been running errands, but did take a few minutes to check out my Joy of Cooking. 


We are having enchiladas tonight and a fresh salad. Large cantelopes are averaging .49 and watermelon 3.88 right now and I'm looking for things that would go nicely with them.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

^ Garlic Chilli Coriander (all fresh) Turmeric, not too much as its bitter, Dried Coriander,Ginger powder, Fennel, Cumin, pinch of Cardamon and Cinnamon

I use this with vegetable curries butternut pumpkin spinach cauliflower peas. 

Fenugreek Chilli (dried) Black Cumin Coriander Cumin Paprika Turmeric Fennel Ginger powder, Nutmeg, Cinnamon Cardamon

The second has a full larger flavour perfect with lamb and also when making lentil dahl and in both I use half a tin of lite coconut milk


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

My curry spice mix has around 4 tbsp of curry, 2 tsp of cumin, and 1/2 tsp of cinnamon. Also has fresh ginger root, garlic, applesauce, onion, tomato paste, chicken broth and yogurt.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Centaur said:


> Right - that's the last time I log on here immediately after eating breakfast. Generally speaking, when I've eaten something I never want to see it again.


Where I'm living, I can't be too squeamish about food. Last night it was hot pot pig brain.

...delicious.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I notice that none of you are using more than the most simple spices and seasonings in your Indian cooking, having missed out some of the most essential ones....bloody amateurs   

No one has yet mentioned the very important ingredients that are absolute basics required for a number of dishes: Asafoetida, Carom, Besan, Black cardamom, Chironji nuts, Curry leaf, Dal, Garam Masala, Jaggery, Mace, Nigella, Poppy seeds, Saffron, Star anise, Tamarind.

Have none of you ever tasted the wonderful Tamarind fruit and the chutney that is made from it?


Amateurs!, bloody amateurs   Next, I suppose some of you are going to tell me you don't use real butter or ghee when cooking! That instead you use some low-fat nonsense or olive oil!...plagued by bloody amateurs, so I am!   

Kudos to Ajo for at least mentioning Black cumin.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Ormonde,
I freely and happily admit to the status of complete and utter amateur, both in the field of curry and so many other endeavours of my dilettante existence. That I find is the essence of so much fun. 

I started off reading Madhur Jaffery and copied religiously many, many of her recipes, but very quickly found myself slipping down the slippery slopes of ad-hoc improvisation and rank cheating, to save time, or because the correct ingredients were unavailable, or just for the sheer hell of it. Great fun, as I say. Now, I'm just a blithe, carefree self-confessed cheat and imposter. 

I didn't mention my use of tamarind, did I? That's quite effective; Padme's and Ajo's posts have reminded me of a different curry I sometimes make using butternut squash, coconut milk, lemongrass, profuse amounts of fresh coriander, red chillies, a whole lime, and cardomom - not really Indian at all, I read about it somewhere but lost the recipe and was never entirely sure whether it was SE Asian or what.

Mike, I really think you should start a thread elsewhere about your revolting Chinese eating experiences.:icon_pale:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Centaur said:


> Ormonde,
> I freely and happily admit to the status of complete and utter amateur, both in the field of curry and so many other endeavours of my dilettante existence. That I find is the essence of so much fun.
> 
> I started off reading Madhur Jaffery and copied religiously many, many of her recipes, but very quickly found myself slipping down the slippery slopes of ad-hoc improvisation and rank cheating, to save time, or because the correct ingredients were unavailable, or just for the sheer hell of it. Great fun, as I say. Now, I'm just a blithe, carefree self-confessed cheat and imposter.


   Okay, you've called my bluff, of course I cheat as well  BUT as you rightly point out quite often because "the correct ingredients are unavailable" Especially in Sweden! 
But yes, also to make it easier and to experiment of course.
For me the joy of cooking is all about having fun and creating new tastes.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I notice that none of you are using more than the most simple spices and seasonings in your Indian cooking, having missed out some of the most essential ones....bloody amateurs
> 
> No one has yet mentioned the very important ingredients that are absolute basics required for a number of dishes: Asafoetida, Carom, Besan, Black cardamom, Chironji nuts, Curry leaf, Dal, Garam Masala, Jaggery, Mace, Nigella, Poppy seeds, Saffron, Star anise, Tamarind.
> 
> ...


Ho hum yes I do use Cassia bark instead of Cinnamon. Hing or Asafoetida instead of Garlic. And switch between Fennel and Star Anise, depending on the result I want to achieve. And as for Tamarind yes its good with tomato based curries but for me they are a summer curry. As for mace well you nutmeg.

As for Gram Masala its just made up from Cumin Coriander seeds, black pepper, ginger powder cardamon cloves cinnamon and bay leaves.

class dismissed


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Centaur said:


> Ormonde,
> I freely and happily admit to the status of complete and utter amateur, both in the field of curry and so many other endeavours of my dilettante existence. That I find is the essence of so much fun.
> 
> I started off reading Madhur Jaffery and copied religiously many, many of her recipes, but very quickly found myself slipping down the slippery slopes of ad-hoc improvisation and rank cheating, to save time, or because the correct ingredients were unavailable, or just for the sheer hell of it. Great fun, as I say. Now, I'm just a blithe, carefree self-confessed cheat and imposter.
> ...


As for Asian the one book you should have is Charmaine Solomon Complete Asian Cookbook


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

ajo said:


> As for Asian the one book you should have is Charmaine Solomon Complete Asian Cookbook


Thanks Ajo, I will look this out.


----------



## Kim (Jul 8, 2010)

I like thai food, especially Thai Coconut Chicken Curry. I has test many kind of Thai curry food. 
Example: Thai Red Chicken Curry,
Thai curry noodles, 
Thai Green Curry with Chicken.
Mostly in Thailand cook curry with chicken hmm...yum yum!!....Your must to test it.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*a song about curry*

*Curry Again*

Lord Buddha was born in Lumbini and forsook all the pleasures of man,
To live like a beggar among us and reveal the world's intricate plan.
Hungry from long meditation, he picked up his begging bowl then
Cried out in intense irritation, 'Dammit, it's curry again!'
And it's curry again and it's curry again, and on 'til the universe ends;
We'd all curry favour for any new flavour but, dammit, it's curry again!

Alexander crossed the mountains and down to the Indus he came;
From Macedon to Samarkhand all people knew his name;
He marched with forty legions, and said 'Come feed my men,'
Then he looked in his plate and was said to relate, 'Dammit, it's curry again!'
(Chorus)

Ben Avery was a pirate bold who captured the Moghul fleet,
He counted the plate and he counted the gold, and said 'Cook, bring me something to eat!
'I've been living on Navy biscuits, the hardness you can't comprehend,'
Then he threw down his spoon and he picked up his sword and roared, "Dammit, it's curry again!'
(Chorus)

Lord Curzon held a great durbar to welcome old George, the king,
Who sailed from his palace in England, the empire his praises to sing;
With thousands of subjects before them, Lord Curzon, his viceroy and friend,
Peered in the platter and asked what's the matter. The king said 'It'th curry again!'
(Chorus)

Today we work in Afghanistan amid all the dust and the heat,
And while it is more than a man can stand, we long for something to eat.
Around us the war wages fury, the Afghans reach out for a friend,
And if that means we have to eat curry, well, dammit it's curry again.
(Chorus)

S Masty 1988


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I use this stuff.
https://www.amazon.com/Mae-Ploy-Thai-Curry-Paste/dp/B000EI2LLO

Tastes good to me but I have a little to compare it too.

I've got squash, beans and peppers in my garden right now so I need to make curry. Sadly my wife is not very fond of it.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

I lack the skill to do elaborate curry dishes at home but find that with both chicken and flounder, a hint of curry powder transforms both from mundane to special. I had to laugh when I served flounder plain for one lady who was not familiar with curry and myself a curry enhanced portion. The lady wanted to try one bite of mine just for the experience. She ended up leaning over the table eating all of mine and I retired to the kitchen to make another batch of both of us.
It seems that the only people who don't like curry are the ones who have never tried it.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I notice that none of you are using more than the most simple spices and seasonings in your Indian cooking, having missed out some of the most essential ones....bloody amateurs
> 
> No one has yet mentioned the very important ingredients that are absolute basics required for a number of dishes: Asafoetida, Carom, Besan, Black cardamom, Chironji nuts, Curry leaf, Dal, Garam Masala, Jaggery, Mace, Nigella, Poppy seeds, Saffron, Star anise, Tamarind.
> 
> ...


Black onion seed, Amchoor (dried sour mango powder still pretty sweet), I was going to say Ajwan but while googling to check the spelling discovered it's also called Carom.

Handvo with date and tamarind sauce - a savoury cake from south Kerella. Best picnic food ever.


----------

